# Is Spyder a good brand when it comes to front and rear lamps??



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yessir. Many people have them on their Cruzes; had them on my Altima.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a set of Spyder LED tails on my cruze as we speak! Quality of the LED's is great, haven't had any issues at all. There are slight gaps along the upper edge of the tails and the car, but you can never expect the fitment of these aftermarket lights to be absolutely perfect


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

You have pics? where did you buy them? my mom lives in Sanford!!


Austin9991 said:


> I have a set of Spyder LED tails on my cruze as we speak! Quality of the LED's is great, haven't had any issues at all. There are slight gaps along the upper edge of the tails and the car, but you can never expect the fitment of these aftermarket lights to be absolutely perfect


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here are some night pics I took last night. They aren't the greatest quality since I took them with my phone. Bought them from carid. Awesome where in Sanford??


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

where do you buy them ebay?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got mine through CarID


----------



## StBlGT (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah...spyder is good. i know a few people with them and they haven't had any problems. they look really nice, too.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

I have read that CarId is horrible? alot of people said to buy them on eBay. I see the exact same tails on ebay, but it states they are made by Philips ?? none on ebay say they are made by Spyder??


----------



## Squirt (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a set of headlights by eagle eyes and are made in Taiwan, placement is perfect and quality seems pretty decent. Simply plug right into factory harness and worked, no hassle. Just had to line up the headlights and was easy to do as they have nuts that you twist to change the positioning of the lighting


----------



## TheStig (Apr 15, 2015)

FWIW I bought Spyder halo projector smoked headlights for my wife's truck last spring. Installed them, and they looked awesome. Drove all summer with them, and had awesome light output as well. Much better than stock. Than the days started getting shorter, and High beam was getting used more and more. I went to go change the oil on the truck one day, and noticed there was an imperfection on one of the lights. The lenses in front of the high beam bulb were starting to melt. I called/emailed/sent smoke signals to Spyder, to no avail. I left the lights on the truck until I had time to swap the stock ones back in. About a month later, I was driving the truck at night, and both low beam bulbs burnt out within a few miles of each other. Needless to say, as soon as we got home, I tore the truck apart, and put the stock ones back on. 
By this time, the high beam lights had just about melted a hole right through the lens. Very cheap, flimsy lens, IMO. I would not buy Spyder lights again.

Also, had a guy start working the same place as me, and he had the same lights on his truck, that was just like ours. His lights were doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

I've purchased a spoiler off of carID before without any issues.


----------

